# Offset Detailing essex: Brand New MY15 Nissan GTR Paint Protection Detail



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*Offset Detailing Essex: Brand New MY15 Nissan GTR Paint Protection Detail*



      

*Hello, my name is Daryl and I run Offset Detailing, a car detailing service based just outside of Rayleigh, Essex. I have won many awards throughout the years with my own cars in the VW show scene and thoroughly enjoy all aspects of the automotive world as well as motorsport and classic vehicles.

At Offset Detailing, our services range from full paint correction, paint enhancement, new car details, show car/concourse preparation to a simple full wash and sealant.

Wheel refurbishment is also available on site.

We are also mobile within the Essex, London, Kent and Surrey areas.

Offset Detailing offer highly professional service with car detailing options for all budgets.*

After the Mini detail (thread here), I was really looking forward to going back to a previous customers home where I worked on his very rare Porsche 996 GT3 RS (white with blue details). You can view that work on the thread here.

He had just picked up this incredible MY15 Nissan GTR in gunmetal grey and had hardly done any miles. I hadn't worked on a GTR before and hopefully down the line I'll be getting my hands on one! For now though it was a good excuse to really get to know the car inside and out with it's owner booking a paint protection detail.

A full wash down, decontamination and clay was carried out using CarChem and Auto Finesse products, pat dried and brought inside. With the sun beaming down on us (naturally the GTR was washed in the shade to prevent drying out), The GT3 RS was awoken and two see these two idling side by side was absolutely great - I didn't even take a picture I was that in awe haha!

Anyway, with the GTR sitting in the GT3's lair, a full IPA wipedown followed with two coats of Gtechniq Exo applied to the paintwork and shuts with Gtechniq C2V3 on top of that. Gtechniq also applied to glass, with Sonax NPT for trim, wheels, calipers and exhausts. Serious protection for a supercar slayer!

The following day the GTR went up to Litchfields to have a full Akrapovic exhaust and remap carried out.






Onto the pictures.





Foam time!


Much better.


Exo ready to rock.


Making my way around the car - paint like glass.



Flake popping through.




















Monster brakes.






Lovely.





Thanks for looking!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Out of interest... why you put c2v3 top of EXOv2?


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

sm81 said:


> Out of interest... why you put c2v3 top of EXOv2?


Cause we can! I think it just gives it a bit extra gloss. And I like overkilling haha


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

What does the 'MY' stand for?


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Year I believe.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> What does the 'MY' stand for?


Model year


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

MY = Model Year
Edit: Dam beaten by seconds lol
And top work 👍


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Also, top work. Looks great :thumb:


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks great! Can't believe the orange peel straight from the factory though!!!


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

rottenapple said:


> MY = Model Year
> Edit: Dam beaten by seconds lol
> And top work


Whoops


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

stunning job, one very shiny ballistic missile there!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great job, love these. Best colour as well


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice job mate, great pics, gonna get the chance to drive one of these at brands hatch this summer, can't wait :driver:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

leehob said:


> Nice job mate, great pics, gonna get the chance to drive one of these at brands hatch this summer, can't wait :driver:


Have fun! They are amazing cars. It was great to work on, and would love one myself one day.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Offset Detailing said:


> Cause we can! I think it just gives it a bit extra gloss. And I like overkilling haha


But ExoV2 is more hydrophopic than c2v3?


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

sm81 said:


> But ExoV2 is more hydrophopic than c2v3?


Yes, as said above the C2V3 was for more gloss and a little bit extra on top.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

A mate of mine has one in the same colour! I may have to show him this!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

20vKarlos said:


> A mate of mine has one in the same colour! I may have to show him this!


Please do! Many thanks.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Want :thumb:


----------



## DGEMMELL (Jun 14, 2015)

Great job!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers! Back there soon to work on his 996 GT3RS again.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Amazing car and finish. Superb


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Thanks Stu!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Top job on one of my fav cars .


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Top,top,work. Car looks amazing


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

sprocketser said:


> Top job on one of my fav cars .


Cheers it's on my bucket list!


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

nice work :thumb: 
not sure on the car though :lol::lol:

heres my shed


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Damn that is nice! Hats off man!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

chongo said:


> Top,top,work. Car looks amazing


Cheers Chongo many thanks!!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

chongo said:


> Top,top,work. Car looks amazing


Cheers Chongo!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Does it get any better top work and great car


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers!


----------

